#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-10
<kjoller> ?spørgsmål Jeg har sat kvm op i Ubuntu Server 11.04. Hver kvm-instans rapporterer 20% CPU forbrug, selvom de kører idle. Jeg synes at have læst vage rygter om at det er en "regnskabsfejl" i kernen. Har dette noget på sig og/eller kan der være en anden forklaring?
<soren> kjoller: Hvilket OS kører du i dine vm'er?
<kjoller> Debian Squeeze
<kjoller> soren: I virsh ser de fint ud til at have en fornuftig rapportering af vcpuer (0 for det meste, 1 hvis der lige sker noget)
<soren> Hm... Det lyder pudsigt. Det er ikke noget, jeg umiddelbart kan genkende.
<kjoller> http://www.linux-kvm.com/content/kvm-likely-reporting-wrong-cpu-usage-kernel-2626
 * soren læser
<kjoller> Det var helst ikke meningen at man maks kan køre 5 idle VM'er. I så fald tror jeg at jeg dropper et virtualiseret hjemmesetup :)
<soren> kjoller: Det problem, der omtales i den artikel er løst for længst.
<soren> kjoller: For flere år siden, såmænd.
<soren> kjoller: Du er sikker på, de er idle?
<soren> kjoller: Du kan ikke "mærke", at de kører?
<kjoller> Ikke som sådan.
<soren> Ok. :-/
<kjoller> Hvis jeg sætter dem til at lave noget (boote, f.eks.), så kører de fint op og tager mere end 20%.
<soren> Ok.
<kjoller> Er der andre måder at tjekke om de kører med hardware-virtualisering, udover at tjekke om kvm_amd og kvm modulerne er loaded?
<kjoller> Det er godt nok en langsom cpu (AMD Neo II 1.3 GHz), og med en USB-pind som systemdisk, men stadig..
<soren> Du kører dem gennem libvirt, siger du?
<kjoller> Ja, det skulle jeg mene
<soren> Hvis du i virsh skriver "uri", hvad svarer den så?
<kjoller> Uh, jeg er faktisk ikke hjemme hos den lige nu, så vi må tage problemløsningen en anden gang.
<kjoller> Det har bare naget mig hele natten, så jeg blev nødt til at spørge ASAP :)
<soren> Ok.
<soren> Altså brugeren, som kører disse her kvm-processer skal have lov til at tilgå /dev/kvm.
<soren> Det betyder under normale omstændigheder, at han/hun skal være medlem af kvm gruppen.
<kjoller> Brugeren er meldt ind i kvm-gruppen, men jeg må lige tjekke op på det.
<soren> Hvis virsh uri siger "qemu:///session", så er det dig selv, der skal være medlem af kvm.
<kjoller> Nå, det var det. Jeg får qemu:///system
<soren> Hvis virsh uri siger "qemu:///system", så er det libvirt-qemu eller root, der skal være medlem. Det vil de være under normale omstændigheder.
<soren> Du kan checke med lsof eller fuser om dine kvm'er har /dev/kvm åben.
<soren> Hvis de har det, så skulle alt være i orden.
<soren> Men hvis de ikke gjorde det, så tror jeg heller ikke, du ville være i tvivl.
<kjoller> Det kunne også bare være at jeg skulle prøve at fylde VM'er på, og så se om det giver en effekt :)
<kjoller> Sådan en HP ProLiant Microserver er ellers en sød lille sag. En sådan almindelig CPU (med virtualisering enablet) burde vel godt kunne køre mere end fem idle vm'er, ikke?
<kjoller> (jeg er godt med på at jeg ikke kan køre en privat compile-farm, men det var heller ikke planen).
<soren> Tjoh.
<soren> Det største problem er nok RAM.
<kjoller> Det er jeg med på. Jeg satser på at få den banket op på 8GB, når jeg 'tager den i drift'.
<soren> Ok. SÃ¥ ser jeg ikke de store problemer i din fremtid i min krystalkugle.
<kjoller> Super :)
<soren> Jeg har i virkeligheden ingen krystalkugle. Det er bare noget jeg leger.
<soren> bare lige fyi :)
<kjoller> Du skulle tage at anskaffe dig en, synes jeg.
<soren> Det er noteret.
<jarlen> Hvis du finder en troværdig krystalkugle vil jeg gerne læse dit review af den
<soren> Ligeledes noteret.
<Ubuntubruger5> hey
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg leder efter en server
<Ubuntubruger5> til at få noget server erfaring
<Ubuntubruger5> dne skal ikkke sluge meget i strøm
<Ubuntubruger5> da skal køreres nogle hjemmesider på
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger5: det nememste er, syntes jeg, at finde en virtuel server og lade dem staa for hardwaren.. saa er du fri for at bekymre dig om stroemforbrug, hardware defektheder o.lign
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg ville gerne starte en server
<Ubuntubruger5> og få noget erfaring
<FrostEyes> Ubuntubruger5: hvilken type erfaring tænker du på
<FrostEyes> med hardwaren..
<FrostEyes> Med selve services.. Som web server, mail server, eller andet
<Ubuntubruger5> ssh/php/mysql
<Ubuntubruger5> ville kører nogle hjemesider på
<Ubuntubruger5> ja
<Ubuntubruger5> så det hele kører online
<Ubuntubruger5> og jeg har styr over den 100 procent
<FrostEyes> Lej en lille virtuel server
<Ubuntubruger5> har en 20 mbit forbindelse
<Ubuntubruger5> så får jeg ikke den erfaring jeg skal have
<Ubuntubruger5> sæger en lille server der bare kan de hele
<FrostEyes> Du kan sagtens købe en lille server og smide op.. F.eks. en fit pc.. Den bruger ikke meget strøm
<FrostEyes> Men jeg forstår stadig ikke hvilken erfaring du ikke får ved at leje en billig virtuel server..
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg ska likke have den kørende 24/
<FrostEyes> i forhold til opsætning af ssh, mysql, php osv.
<Ubuntubruger5> 24/7 ville have sytr på det hele
<stix_> Ubuntubruger5: hent virtualbox og et ubuntu-image, så er du kørende i løbet af kort tid - og helt gratis
<FrostEyes> Ubuntubruger5: jeg kan godt forstå dte med at få sit eget "jern" op at køre
<FrostEyes> Men start evt. bare med en ældre computer
<FrostEyes> eller også beskriv mere hvad du forventer af strømforbrug, harddisk plads osv?
<Ubuntubruger5> ok
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg ville benytte en bærbar så
<Ubuntubruger5> hvor skal jeg starte så
<FrostEyes> Hvis det er server administration... Installer en linux ifølge dens distributions manual.. derefter http://www.linuxbog.dk/
<FrostEyes> gennemgå friheden til at vælge distribution, friheden til at lære unix, og friheden til systemadministration
<FrostEyes> Der er en masse eksempler på ting
<Ubuntubruger5> kan man få en håndbo
<Ubuntubruger5> håndbog
<FrostEyes> Der er f.eks. også frihedne til egen webserver i forhold til hvad du ønsker
<Ubuntubruger5> ah
<Ubuntubruger5> a
<FrostEyes> Når ud har gennemgået de par bøger.. så er du godt igang
<Ubuntubruger5> hvad kræves da for at jeg kan komme online med min lokal forbindelse
<Ubuntubruger5> da skal åbnes nogle porte i ruterne
<Ubuntubruger5> ruteren
<FrostEyes> Start med at læse bøgerne
<FrostEyes> Der står rigtig meget af det du sikkert vil spørge om
<Ubuntubruger5> findes linuxbog.dk i håndbog
<FrostEyes> de er som pdf osv.
<Ubuntubruger5> ok
<Ubuntubruger5> inde på linuxbog.dk ?
<FrostEyes> Ja...  Prøv at gå der ind, og se hvilken bøger der er..
<FrostEyes> Ubuntubruger5: du skal kort sagt i gang med at læse. F.eks. i forhold til hvilken porte du skal åbne i din router. Det afhænger af hvilken porte du ligger dine serviceses på.. Samtidig skal du højst sansynlig lave PAT.. Og det kræver i forvejen at din internet forbindelse har en offentlig adresse for at få adgang til den udefra..
<FrostEyes> Du kommer til at skulle tage stilling til en masse ting undervejs, hvor en god baggrundsviden kan hjælpe dig med at tage de rigtige valg
<dmcn> vi har netop lukket vores sidste fysiske servere - jeg er lykkelig for ikke længere at skulle have det mindste med hardware at gøre, men at alt i stedet er virtualiseret :)
<Ubuntubruger5> hvor kan man leje noget billigt?
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger5, hetzner.de er vist udmærkede
<phibxr> Evening all. Is there going to be a release party for 11.10 in Copenhagen?
<pixiarvai> i think so
<pixiarvai> 1 min
<pixiarvai> 13/10/2011 19->22 pm
<phibxr> Thanks. Couldn't find anything on the website. Are we talking about a virtual party or a more tangible experience? :P
<pixiarvai> laoshi,  ved du det ?
<MikeDK> phibxr: some of us are going to a café for a meetup over a beer and a talk of new features in 11.10
<pixiarvai> thx
<laoshi> pixiarvai, ja der foregår noget - checker lige
<pixiarvai> takker, jeg har kun datoen i min kalender her
<phibxr> MikeDK, Great stuff. Has the location been announced anywhere?
<MikeDK> yeah at facebook, but don't know if it's on the wiki
<laoshi> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2011/09/27/referat-af-irc-mode-mandag-26-september-2011/
<MikeDK> phibxr: your in Copenhagen? or why are you asking?
<pixiarvai> Cafe Klaptræet, Kultorvet 11, 1175 København, Denmark
<pixiarvai> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=da&q=Cafe%20Klaptr%C3%A6et%2C%20Kultorvet%2011%2C%201175%20K%C3%B8benhavn%2C%20Denmark%20
<MikeDK> super pixiarvai
<pixiarvai> blind høne kan også finde æg hehe
<MikeDK> sad lige og tænkte på det
<MikeDK> heh
<pixiarvai> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/artikler/ nede i kalenderen
<phibxr> MikeDK, Ja, jeg er svensk og bor i Köbenhavn. Jeg er bare for doven til at aktivere danskt tastatur, og skriver på Engelsk i stedet for at forpeste jer med svenske bogstäver. Foreträkker Köbenhavn over Malmö hvis I alligvel har gang i noget her. :)
<phibxr> Tak. :)
<MikeDK> phibxr: aah okay
<pixiarvai> brb .... spisetid
<MikeDK> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=110155185759870 phibxr
<phibxr> MikeDK, Super. Mange tak. :)
<MikeDK> var så lidt
<Ubuntubruger0> Hey jeg har lige et spørgsmål angående en vps
<Ubuntubruger0> kan jeg konfigurere den som ville
<Ubuntubruger0> det ville sige hvis typo3 kræver special opsætning kan jeg konfigurere den som jeg ville?
<Ubuntubruger0> special målrettet mod et CMS ?
<Ubuntubruger0> Hvad ville det sige at der er 512 mb hokummelse
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-13
<laoshi> hvis I vil følge med i, hvornår 11.10 bliver sluppet løs, så følg med på #ubuntu-release-party
<laoshi> og hvis I bliver træt af alt det sludder som bliver fyret af der - så se på http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<sound-natty> hmmm ingen wifi med mit kort... piss også
<wangerin1> sound-natty. Hvilket kort har du da fået fingrene i?
<sound-natty> et ret nyt broadcom 43223
<wangerin1> Ja nye ting kan nogle gange drille :-( Det er bedre at købe gammelt grej - det ved man som regel at det virker :-P
<wangerin1> Så dukkede 11.10 på på forsiden af ubuntu.com og kubuntu.org
<pinnerup> Jæj :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-14
<decibyte> hvem skal man kontakte hvis der mangler filer på det danske mirror?
<decibyte> der er sørme en kanal til det: #ubuntu-mirrors :)
<soren> decibyte: Har du fanget nogens opmærksomhed?
<soren> decibyte: Ellers kan jeg godt prøve at se, hvad jeg kan gøre.
<decibyte> soren: der er ikke nogen der har reageret derinde endnu. vil du vide hvilke pakker der manglede?
<soren> decibyte: Ja, tak.
<decibyte> øjeblik. fik kun taget et screenshot midt i panikken, så jeg skal lige skrive af :)
<soren> Kan jeg ikke bare få screenshottet?
<decibyte> jo, hvis det er okay
<soren> Helt sikkert.
<soren> Hvis folk har kerneproblemer, så beder vi dem som regel om at snuppe et billede af outputtet med deres mobil, hvis det ikke lige blev fanget i en logfil.
<soren> Det er langt hurtigere end at vente på at folk skal skrive det af, og langt mere troværdigt. Folk skriver *altid* forkert af.
<decibyte> hehe
<decibyte> http://blackfin.cannedtuna.org/dk-oneiric-missing-packages.png
<soren> Jeg har på et tidspunkt brugt timevis på at forsøge at finde ud af, hvor en eller anden fejlmeddelelse kunne stamme fra, indtil det viste sig, at at brugeren havde skrevet af og oversat lidt undervejs og ændret nogle tal på må og få.
<decibyte> det er så screenshot af at den rent faktisk hentede dem da jeg skiftede til main server.
<decibyte> men det er dem der manglede fra den danske server.
<soren> Ok. Og de var ikke at finde på da.archive.ubuntu.com?
<decibyte> nemlig
<decibyte> den gav 403
<decibyte> så det er måske nogle rettigheder på serveren
<soren> Åh.
<soren> Ok, tak. Jeg kigger lige på det.
<decibyte> super. selv mange tak :)
<soren> Du har ikke et screenshot af fejlen, har du det?
<decibyte> desværre ikke
<soren> Ok. Er du sikker på, at det var da.archive.ubuntu.com?
<soren> Det lyder ret pudsigt. De filer har ikke været rørt siden tilbage i maj. Og det ligger der ganske fint nu.
<decibyte> men jeg prøvede at hente en af dem via browseren.
<decibyte> prøv selv: dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xserver-xorg-video-voodoo/xserver-xorg-video-voodoo_1.2.4-2_i386.deb
<decibyte> hov, sæt selv http:// foran
<soren> Hov.
<soren> Ja, det har du ret i.
<soren> Ah.
<soren> Det er fordi, jeg ikke kan stave til "dk".
<decibyte> hehe
<decibyte> hvis man hakker af url'en får man 403 helt ned til http://http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xserver-xorg-video-voodoo/
<soren> Ja, det ser jeg.
<decibyte> ved ikke om det er der der er sat forkerte rettigheder på
<soren> Ah, det er på dotsrc.org. Endnu nemmere. Ham kender jeg.
<decibyte> glimrende
<soren> decibyte: Alt skulle være under kontrol nu.
<decibyte> soren: super :)
<pixiarvai> soren, kan du se om det problem i lige har snakket om er det samme som i denne tråd i forum ? http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=14803&sid=62ce10646ec5711060bef8c68b990b8f
<[dmp]> pixiarvai: det er det
<pixiarvai> [dmp], kan en af jer så ikke skrive en forklaring i tråden ?
<soren> pixiarvai: Det er det.
<[dmp]> pixiarvai: jeg har ikke en bruger - men han skal bare proeve igen
<pixiarvai> ok ... jeg skriver at problemet vedr. det danske filspejl er løst nu.
<pixiarvai> done
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej i chatten
<Ubuntubruger0> er der nogen der kan hjælpe :-)
<Ubuntubruger0> ? har ubuntu 10.04 på en asus eee box har altid brugt vga udgangen men har nu anskaffet mig en tv med hdmi men kan ikke rigtig lykkes med at skifte fra vga til hdmi
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger0, indstillinger>skærme
<nikolaj_basher> kan du ikke finde den der og slå den over?
<Ubuntubruger0> Det har jeg prøvet men har ikke kan ikke finde muligheden for at slå over ??
<Ubuntubruger0> når jeg gå i skærme åbner jeg nvidia og har ledt det igennem flere gange uden held
<nikolaj_basher> hmm så er jeg nok ikke den rette at bede om hjælp beklager
<Ubuntubruger0> skulle det eller ikke være lige til ?
<Ubuntubruger0> øv
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-15
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej, jeg har lige installeret det nye Ubuntu, men er dersværre løbet ind i det problem at jeg ikke kan bruge mine USB porte.
<Barnabas> hmm har lige upgradet til 11.10 og har nogle issues med at logge ind se denne her : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1825310
<Barnabas> samme issue som mig
<Barnabas> er der nogen der har en work around?
<Barnabas> lightdm encryptfs problem ser det ud til
<Barnabas> åbenbart at slette .Xauthority
<Barnabas> burde være ret nemt at tilføje til upgrade scriptet :-)
<Ubuntubruger9> Hej. Jeg har brug for hjælp. Håber nogle kan hjælpe mig med at fjern ubuntu?? Vh. thomas
<Ubuntubruger6> hov. røg lige af. Nogle der kan hjælpe med at afinstallere ubuntu fra min computer?? Vh. Thomas
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål Nogle der kan hjælpe med at afinstallere ubuntu fra min computer?? Vh. Thomas
<Barnabas> hmm den der nye gdm replacement i 11.10 - er den ikke ret meget langsommere til at komme til splash screen under boot end gdm var ?
<Barnabas> LightDM
<pinnerup> Det har jeg ikke bemærket.
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-16
<Barnabas> lidt langsom maskine - atom 330'er
<Barnabas> så mærker man ret hurtigt den slags
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål Er der nogle der kan hjælpe mig med noget php? Mere specifikt simple_html_dom parsing - mine 'attribute filters' gør ikke som jeg vil have dem til...
<Barnabas> hmm nogen af jer, der har haft problemer med nvidia-current+unity+LIghtdm og twinview?
<Barnabas> jeg har fået det til at fungere fra Gnome-Shell, men ikke fra unity - den knækker halsen ..
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-08
<Ubuntubruger7> Hey. Jeg går og overvejer om jeg skulle installere ubuntu i stedet for windows.. Men kan sku ikke rigtig finde ud af om det er det rigtige at gøre, nogen der kan hjælpe mig?
<jarlen> Man kan ikke rigtigt sige noget generelt om at det er rigtigt eller forkert for alle, så du må være mere specifik
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-10
<Nece228> hello, whats the best place to search for IT jobs online?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-11
<jhave> Hey
<jarlen> GODAFTEN
<jarlen> og så igen, uden caps lock
<jarlen> godaften
<jhave> Kan det betale sig at smide en server op med ISPconfig istedet for at installere det manuelt når man kun skal bruge web, mail, mysql og FTP
<jhave> det er kun mig selv der skal bruge serveren
<jarlen> Jeg ved ikke hvad ISPconfig er
<jarlen> De servere jeg selv har haft fuld kontrol over har fået en minimal Debian hvor jeg så har installeret de pakker jeg skulle bruge
<jhave> et kontrol panel
<jhave> Ja jeg tror også det bliver løsningen :D
<jhave> det er lidt nemmere at ha styr over :D
<jarlen> well, det kræver sikkert lidt mere af dig
<jarlen> men jeg kan godt lide at der kun er de ting jeg egentlig har brug for
<jarlen> og så en ordentlig iptables config ovenpå selvfølgelig
<jarlen> Hvad er det forresten med folk der gerne vil sætte deres egen mailserver op, det har jeg aldrig rigtigt forstået
<jarlen> Desuden ville jeg nok overveje om du egentlig har brug for FTP, eller om du ikke med fordel kunne køre SSH
<jhave> jarlen, jeg har ingen problem med at sætte servere op
<jhave> det er bare ved at være noget tid siden jeg har sat dem op fra bunden
<jarlen> derfor er det stadig værd at overveje hvad du smider på dem
<jhave> jarlen, det er det altid :)
<jhave> det er jo det dejlige ved åbensovs at man selv kan vælge
<jhave> problemet er bare når der er flere varianter :D
<jarlen> well, hvis du opsætter en windowsserver vælger du vel også selv om der skal en ftpserver på den ;-)
<jhave> det er rigtig, men mange gange vælger man så den der er med som default
<jhave> hvor man ved unix kan vælge mellem flere varianter som proftpd purepftd osv.
<jarlen> eller ssh, så man slipper for usikre FTP-protokoller
<jhave> Det er rigtig
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål vores webserver siger Fejl 503 - Service Unavailable - Guru Meditation
<jarlen> det er et surt tidspunkt på dagen til den slags
<cromag> lars_t_h: varnish
<cromag> ?
<jhave> lars_t_h, hvad siger jeres log ?
<lars_t_h> jhave, jeg er ikke admin
<lars_t_h> vores = ubuntu danmark loco team, så der snakkes om ubuntudanmark.dk
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål FYI til admins: ubuntudanmark.dk siger "Fejl 503 - Service Unavailable - Guru Meditation"
<jarlen> den fejl ser jeg ikke
<jarlen> men jeg tror ikke de kører Varnish
<pixiarvai> jarlen, det gør vi vist på forsiden
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h,  jeg pinger lige forum en tur. jeg kan ikke lige se hvor der er dele der ikke virker. hvor rendte du ind i den fejl?
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, fejlen opstod da jeg sendte et meget langt indlæg - så knækker filmen åbenbart
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, det er 161 linier langt, og fylder 9433 bytes
<pixiarvai> har du stats på længden
<pixiarvai> ok
<pixiarvai> tak
<pixiarvai> hmm, det er vist 60k tegn vi har, og det kan du ikke nå på 161 linier
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, hvis vil have råtext til indlægget så sig til, så uploader jeg det til webserver så i kan eksperimentere lidt med det indlæg
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, jeg gætter at grænsen er 2^16 -1 bytes i max længde = 65536 bytes
<pixiarvai> god ide. bare send det til mig. nicky er også online med noget andet
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, i en forum pb, eller skal jeg sende det til dig via email, du kan lige åbne en irc pb og poste din email adresse så
<pixiarvai> done
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, har den - lige et øjeblik
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h, jeg har skrevet det i red-forum nu, og nicky er vist stadigt online (jeg kan ikke se præcist hvad han laver)
<pixiarvai> ellers sparker jeg til ham via hans privatmail hehe
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, email sendt, med lidt indlende tekst, så du også kan huske hvad det var senere
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h, jeg har sendt den direkte videre til nicky's mail
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, "guru meditation" er der nogen har nævnt er fra Varnish, så der går nok et eller andet galt med Varnish
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h, nicky er kommet online på IRC
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, Varnish: hmmmmm ((i meditaion over indlægget) - hehe
<jarlen> pixiarvai: jeg får den stadig ikke
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h, det er da også et gigantisk indlæg ... har du hørt om pastebin før? hehehe
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, jeg gad ikke ...
<jarlen> 64kb er ihvertfald en meget passende størrelse til en mysql text column
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, min ubuntu 9.04 eller var det 10.04 guide var også ret lang
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h,  det ser også lidt specielt ud http://imageshack.dk//viewimage.php?file=/imagesfree/7GN83595.png
<nicky441> lars_t_h, Jeg prøvede lige at poste indlægget, og det virkede fint. Har du prøvet igen?
<lars_t_h> nicky441, kan lige prøve af igen
<nicky441> pinnerup_, smilies løst :)
<lars_t_h> nicky441, jeg får den igen - hint: Jeg trykker på "Gennemse"
<nicky441> pinnerup_, ups, min fejl
<nicky441> pixiarvai, heh, flere med 'pi' idag
<pixiarvai> øhhh, chatten ville ikke godkende min joke, jeg ville ændre nick til 3.14xiarvai hehehe
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, hax0r
<lars_t_h> ;=
<lars_t_h> ;)
<pixiarvai> øvbøv :D
<nicky441> lars_t_h, ok, jeg prøver lige og kigge rundt
<lars_t_h> nicky441, jeg har lige taget et screenshot, har pastebin billede lige om lidt
<lars_t_h> nicky441, pixiarvai http://imageshack.dk//viewimage.php?file=/imagesfree/2Pv84539.png
<pixiarvai> hmm
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, det kan være
<lars_t_h> ... at problemet kun opstår i preview (gennemse), men
<lars_t_h> ikke når bare indsender indlægget
<nicky441> lars_t_h, det er godt nok underligt. Er det kun der fejlen kommer? 503 er desværre en ret generisk fejl som dækker over at Varnish ikke kan nå Apache
<lars_t_h> nicky441, ja - for ubuntudanmark.dk virker eller helt fint
<lars_t_h> samme maskine etc i de 2 tilfælde (503 fejl, og at det bare virker knasfrit)
<nicky441> Lad mig lige genstarte Varnish, så prøv og gå ind i indlægget igen, tryk CTRL+F5 og prøv igen. 2 sek, så genstarter jeg den
<nicky441> Det skulle være det
<lars_t_h> nicky441, CTRL+F% er hop til desktop nr 5 i XFCE desktoppne, så den kommando når aldrig firefox
<lars_t_h> *F5
<nicky441> Crap... Normalt giver CTRL+F5 i FF en genindlæsning hvor cachen først tømmes. Det kan sikkert også gøres ved at tømme FF cache, eller bare ubuntu-delen af den
<lars_t_h> nicky441, ja crap, jeg er ved at hitte ud af hvor den er i indstillingerne -. kan ikke find den
<nicky441> Vi havde nemlig nogle problemer med noget CSS der drillede da vi skiftede server, og da standard-cache tiden er 2 uger, ville det måske være et godt sted at starte
<lars_t_h> nicky441, i FF instillinger er det Avanceret -> Netværk faneblad, og tryk på "Ryd cachen" knappen
<nicky441> lars_t_h, Jeg var lige ved at skrive det :)
<lars_t_h> nicky441, jeg klikkede på udfør i stedet for gennemse og og udfør lykkedes
<lars_t_h> nicky441, skal jeg lige lave en test tråd i sandkassen som du bare kan slette når vi er færdig med at teste?
<nicky441> lars_t_h, hmm... Ville du have noget imod at emaile mig den IP du skriver fra? Det kunne være at jeg kunne grave lidt frem fra apaches log med den
<nicky441> lars_t_h, en testtråd lyder som en god idé
<pixiarvai> nicky441, jeg laver en tråd til ham
<lars_t_h> nicky441, lige et øjeblik skal lige snakke med min router
<nicky441> heh, 'whoami' på routersprog :)
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h, det ser da fint ud
<pixiarvai> jeg smutter i seng nu. vi ses
<nicky441> lars_t_h, det er meget mystisk med den fejl. Jeg prøver og vende den med Anders i forummet, det kan være han har set det før. Hvis det sker igen, så vil jeg gerne prøve og fange fejlen ved at logge fra Varnish. Det kan sættes op på 2 sek
<jarlen> det er ikke noget med en special case fordi han er blevet logget af mens han brugte lang tid på at skrive indlægget?
<lars_t_h> jarlen, forumet på one.com havde det problem - der er længere timeout tid her i forumet, og fejlen opstår også hvis man trykker gennemse efter at først har ændret i titlen på indlægget og pastet hele indholdet fra en fil over i indlægget.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-13
<riekenber> hello
<pixiarvai> Jeg kører lidt test på VPS. Så hvis i oplever at forum kører sløvt, skal i lige sparke til mig, så jeg stopper ;)
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål Er her nogle der har tjek på at omregne "Openload med 5 brugere", til hvad det ca vil svare til i virkeligheden? .. Da 5 brugere i Openload svare til at 5 indlæser konstant hvert sekund, må det mindst svare til 25 virkelige brugere
<jarlen> det kan man vist ikke omregne direkte
<pixiarvai> du har nok ret. det er jo også et sp om hvor længe folk er i de enkelte tråde
#ubuntu-dk 2013-10-09
<jarlen> Hvis jeg sætter iptables-regler op for tcp på specifikke porte, vil de så som udgangspunkt virke både for IPv4 og IPv6?
<jarlen> Jeg er ikke helt sikker på hvordan iptables håndterer de 2, og om det overhovedet er noget jeg bør bekymre mig om.
<jarlen> ?spørgsmål
<jarlen> ahf: Ved du noget om det?
<cgtdk> jarlen: Ud fra en hurtig søgning ser det ud til at iptables ikke sætter reglen op for IPv6-forbindelser
<ahf> jarlen: i gamle dage havde man ip6tables
<jarlen> Jeg kan ikke finde noget ip6tables i repos, eller på maskinen
<jarlen> JEg prøver at google lidt mere rundt
<jarlen> hm, jeg har vist fundet noget
<jarlen> Så fik jeg vist sat firewall op på ipv6 også
<jarlen> Det er lidt problematisk at der har været åbent så længe :-/
<jarlen> Det ser ud til at ip6tables var det gyldne svar. Tak :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-10-06
<Ubuntubruger2> hej har prob med at få mobilt usb til at virke
#ubuntu-dk 2014-10-09
<Ubuntubruger9> hwj
<Ubuntubruger9> hej
<Ubuntubruger9> kan ikke installere ubuntu får hele tiden permission denid
#ubuntu-dk 2014-10-10
<Ubuntubruger7> Skal man bare skrive eller?
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål Er blevet hacket - Er omfattende - Det bliver ved sidste hack var min fladskæm "Data transmission" - Er gået over til ubuntu og har brug for hjælp for politiet sendte mig bare videre til CSIS - Firma jeg aldrig vill have penge til at betale :(
#ubuntu-dk 2015-10-08
<jay_> Hejsa Gutter :)
<jay_> Nogle der har lyst til at gennemgå et par errors i min journalctl jeg får på min laptop her på ubuntu-mate? (er relativt ny linux bruger) ;-)
#ubuntu-dk 2016-10-10
<Ubuntubruger9> "?spørgsmål"HELP: Jeg har forsøgt at oprette mig som bruger på ubuntu dk. fordi ejg er en nysgerrig nybegynder og har brug for hjælp til installering af programmer; F.eks. spotify. Jeg har udfyldt formularen, men jeg har ikke modtaget en aktiveringsmail. Derefter får jeg så at vide, at jeg skal kontakte en Boardmanager. Men hvad er det? Jeg håber virkelig der er nogen der kan hjælpe med dette... Ellers er mine dage 
<Ubuntubruger9> "?spørgsmål"HELP: Jeg har forsøgt at oprette mig som bruger på ubuntu dk. fordi ejg er en nysgerrig nybegynder og har brug for hjælp til installering af programmer; F.eks. spotify. Jeg har udfyldt formularen, men jeg har ikke modtaget en aktiveringsmail. Derefter får jeg så at vide, at jeg skal kontakte en Boardmanager. Men hvad er det? Jeg håber virkelig der er nogen der kan hjælpe med dette... Ellers er mine dage 
#ubuntu-dk 2018-10-08
<Ubuntubruger2> spørgsmål
<rhode> svar
<Ubuntubruger2> kan jjeg chatte nu
<rhode> ja
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg forsøger at opsætte et tilgin modem til wlan
<Ubuntubruger2> HG 2381
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har et aktivt ssid fra modem men kan ikke logge på
<Ubuntubruger2> kan ikke finde en opsætningsvejledning for wlan - kan du give mig et link eller sende mig vejledning pr mail ?
<Ubuntubruger2> log@logbuilders.dk
<Ubuntubruger3> spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger3> mangler opsætningsvejledning til hg 2381
<Ubuntubruger3> spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål
#ubuntu-dk 2018-10-09
<Ubuntubruger4> er det muligt at boote på linux uden at installere det?
<Ubuntubruger4> Hvordan køre jeg ubuntu fra en dvd uden at installere det?
<KimuSan^> der findes live disks man kan boote på
<KimuSan^> mener faktisk også man kan gøre det som standard på ubuntu install disk
